# Boston just flops on the floor



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

My 14 month old Boston Terrier just flops down on the floor when he gets tired. I don't mean he lies down in front of the couch or another favorite spot. He justs flops down anywhere~~ in front of the dining room table or middle of the kitchen floor, etc... He seems perfectly fine. He eats well, Evo and home cooked food. He drinks plenty of water. He sleeps all night and takes naps during the day. He went to the vet last Friday for a checkup and she said that he looked like a normal, crazy high strung Boston LOL I told her about him just flopping down and she didn't seem concerned. It just looks so weird when he just flops down like that. If someone walked by he'll jump up and follow them. If someone's at the door he'll go nuts and we have to crate him so he won't jump on them. Maybe I'm worried about nothing and it's just a crazy thing he does. I was just wondering if anyone else has a dog that does this too~~


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

He sounds fine, this is something most Bulldogs do. My EB Xena did the same thing when she'd get tired or overheated, especially on the nice cool tile floor in our hallway. She's just plop down on the tile, frog legged or on her side and look at you with her tongue hanging out.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it is a Boston thing. Maddie is part Boston. When we are done with her walks, she flops down like she's going to die. She lays there frog-legged or on her side drinking her water. I tell her she a little drama queen! I swear people at the park we walk at think I have taken her on a 10 mile hike up hill with the way she acts. 

Bostons and Pugs (Maddie is both) get over-heated quick and just flop when they are tired and hot. Maddie is like your dog. You give her a few minutes to cool off and rest and she's up and off running around like wild woman!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

The floor is the coolest place in my house.. After a good release of energy outside all of my dogs prefer the floor.

Then later..they invade my sitting spot or the bed..


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Butch does that sometimes...so does my cat. Tile is always so cool for them. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

My dog does it all the time. Even yesterday when we were at our hospital visit he just decided to stop and lay down, in the middle of the hallway, for no reason what-so-ever. He'll do it at petsmart, the park, you name it and he'll just plop himself down in the most inconvenient places.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments! My Boston flops down sometimes when he's just a little tired and when he's sleepy too. I guess the weird part is that he does it just about anywhere. He'll be walking around one minute and then just flops down the next. My daughter saw him do this and she said " Wow, he just flopped down on the floor". It doesn't happen everyday, maybe 3-4 days a week. He also walks around whining late at night when he's ready for bed. I call him "The King Of Whine" LOL My last Boston lived until 10 days before his 19th birthday and he didn't do this. I know I shouldn't compare the two. All dogs are different, I know. The vet says he looks ok so I guess I'll just have to accept it LOL I hate to be such a worrisome mom


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember one time when I was walking Kiri, she was so tired she just flopped down on the sidewalk onto her side. I had to drag her up and pick her up and carry her home. It was too funny! I wouldn't worry, it sounds like it's a common trait!


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

LOL, flipgirl, thanks for the reply! Your story remimds me of an episode of "The Dog Whisperer" program with Cesar Milan. It was about a Basset Hound that would just flop down when she didn't want to do something. A lady and her Basset were heading home after a trip to the park one day. Well, the dog didn't want to go home so she just went limp in the road right in front of their driveway. The lady had to drag that limp 50+ pound dog up the driveway to the front steps so she could pick her up! LMAO, that was a funny sight for sure. Can you imagine having to pick up and carry a 50 lb "low rider" like a Basset Hound because she refuses to cooperate???? LOL Again thanks for the reply and I hope to hear from you again soon!


----------

